# moving to Canada temporarily



## chrisshennan (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi,

My names Chris and i am interested in moving temporarily to Canada, say for 6 months/1 year.

I have Canadian relatives and a girlfriend living in Toronto, this being my reason to move.

I have looked through the official visa website but im slightly confused so maybe i will get a better idea with advice from people with an experience in this.

I have a degree i obtained two years ago but haven't really done anything with it (I'm currently working as a Supervisor in a clothes shop and DJ'ing at weekends). 

Any thoughts and suggestions would be greatly appreciated

thanks

Chris


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

chrisshennan said:


> Hi,
> 
> My names Chris and i am interested in moving temporarily to Canada, say for 6 months/1 year.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the site, Chris.
You don't say how old you are but I'm assuming under 32 years of age.
You can come to Canada as a visitor and stay for up to 6 months but you will not be permitted to work.
If under 32 you can come on a BUNAC one year work visa. There are only so many positions available each year and 2010 is now closed. It opens again for 2011 in October/November so that would be the time to submit your application. With this visa you can work and live anywhere in Canada you like.
Cheers.


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

chrisshennan said:


> Hi,
> 
> My names Chris and i am interested in moving temporarily to Canada, say for 6 months/1 year.
> 
> ...


Hi chris, are you looking for advice on what living in canada will be like? or the work visa? i lived in canada for 4 years and will be moving back april, may so if i can help at all, just let me know


----------



## chrisshennan (Feb 6, 2010)

jen45 said:


> Hi chris, are you looking for advice on what living in canada will be like? or the work visa? i lived in canada for 4 years and will be moving back april, may so if i can help at all, just let me know


That's very kind of you, thankyou very much. I have infact just returned from a 2 week holiday in Canada so it's the Visa I'm needing help with. What are your suggestions? I realise my job is far from desirable but I wanted to know if I'd have any chance of getting over there?


----------



## chrisshennan (Feb 6, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> Welcome to the site, Chris.
> You don't say how old you are but I'm assuming under 32 years of age.
> You can come to Canada as a visitor and stay for up to 6 months but you will not be permitted to work.
> If under 32 you can come on a BUNAC one year work visa. There are only so many positions available each year and 2010 is now closed. It opens again for 2011 in October/November so that would be the time to submit your application. With this visa you can work and live anywhere in Canada you like.
> Cheers.


A six month holiday would be nice hehe. 
I am 25 and would definitely be interested in the BUNAC option. Thankyou very much for the info. 
Is there any other routes you could suggest? Only problem with the BUNAC option is the time I'll have to wait.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

chrisshennan said:


> A six month holiday would be nice hehe.
> I am 25 and would definitely be interested in the BUNAC option. Thankyou very much for the info.
> Is there any other routes you could suggest? Only problem with the BUNAC option is the time I'll have to wait.


From your original thread it appears that, while you have a degree, you have limited work experience. What does your degree allow you to work at? The only real way into Canada is with a job pre-arranged or with an occupation that Canada desperately requires.


----------



## chrisshennan (Feb 6, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> From your original thread it appears that, while you have a degree, you have limited work experience. What does your degree allow you to work at? The only real way into Canada is with a job pre-arranged or with an occupation that Canada desperately requires.


It's a media degree and I also have 1 years work experience at a commercial radio station. I sent a resume to a tv studio in Toronto but to no avail. Could a pre arranged job be anything? Even working in a clothes store or DJing? or even bar work? Or does your pre arranged job need to be something Canada requires?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

chrisshennan said:


> It's a media degree and I also have 1 years work experience at a commercial radio station. I sent a resume to a tv studio in Toronto but to no avail. Could a pre arranged job be anything? Even working in a clothes store or DJing? or even bar work? Or does your pre arranged job need to be something Canada requires?


Sorry if I confused you. There are two ways into Canada. Either with pre-arranged employment or to have an occupation that is on a list of 38 that Canada desperately requires. Pre-arranged employment involves finding an employer who is willing to apply to the Canadian Government for permission to hire you because they are unable to find a resident of Canada to take the job.


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

chrisshennan said:


> That's very kind of you, thankyou very much. I have infact just returned from a 2 week holiday in Canada so it's the Visa I'm needing help with. What are your suggestions? I realise my job is far from desirable but I wanted to know if I'd have any chance of getting over there?


your welcome!!...sorry cannot help with the visa . Both hubby and I are canadian so dont go through the visa route !! but you have been given good info from the other members. glad you enjoyed your holiday. best of luck to you and hope everything works out for you.


----------



## chrisshennan (Feb 6, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> Sorry if I confused you. There are two ways into Canada. Either with pre-arranged employment or to have an occupation that is on a list of 38 that Canada desperately requires. Pre-arranged employment involves finding an employer who is willing to apply to the Canadian Government for permission to hire you because they are unable to find a resident of Canada to take the job.


Does the fact i have Canadian family (aunts, uncles and cousins) benefit me at all?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

chrisshennan said:


> Does the fact i have Canadian family (aunts, uncles and cousins) benefit me at all?


ing such relatives would 

Having such relatives will benefit when you require to do your points calculation but they would not be allowed to sponsor you.


----------



## chrisshennan (Feb 6, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> ing such relatives would
> 
> Having such relatives will benefit when you require to do your points calculation but they would not be allowed to sponsor you.


Thats great, thank you very much for all your information. Could i ask your opinion though? What do you think the best route to take would be? The BUNAC option is obviously the most likely to get me there but would take some time. Do you think I'm best applying for jobs until i get an offer? Sorry for all the questions, you can probably tell I'm having trouble with my decisions.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

chrisshennan said:


> Thats great, thank you very much for all your information. Could i ask your opinion though? What do you think the best route to take would be? The BUNAC option is obviously the most likely to get me there but would take some time. Do you think I'm best applying for jobs until i get an offer? Sorry for all the questions, you can probably tell I'm having trouble with my decisions.


Please don't apologize for the questions. That's what the site is for.

For what it's worth, and allowing for your limited work experience in your field, sending off resumés is really an exercise in futility. Our media outlets would probably hire from our colleges here for interns, etc. The BUNAC process is really the only avenue open to you, and even then it's not a guarantee for permanent residency in Canada. But you know what they say, 'love conquers all and faint heart never won fair lady', so take the longest vacation you can in Spring or Summer to visit your sweetheart, then in November when BUNAC opens up again get your application in, come here and do your utmost to find a job that will apply for a LMO for you.

Continued good luck to you.


----------



## chrisshennan (Feb 6, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> Please don't apologize for the questions. That's what the site is for.
> 
> For what it's worth, and allowing for your limited work experience in your field, sending off resumés is really an exercise in futility. Our media outlets would probably hire from our colleges here for interns, etc. The BUNAC process is really the only avenue open to you, and even then it's not a guarantee for permanent residency in Canada. But you know what they say, 'love conquers all and faint heart never won fair lady', so take the longest vacation you can in Spring or Summer to visit your sweetheart, then in November when BUNAC opens up again get your application in, come here and do your utmost to find a job that will apply for a LMO for you.
> 
> Continued good luck to you.


Brilliant thankyou for your kind words. Appreciate it greatly. Take care


----------



## 123me (Apr 28, 2009)

What jobs does Canada require?


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

123me said:


> What jobs does Canada require?


 Hello, just type ..... canada noc list..... go to the site and it will list the 38 that they are looking for..... cheers.


----------

